
Cool things in the /proc filesystem. What the proc? - andythemoron
http://www.andythemoron.com/blog/2017-04-27/Proc-Filesystem
======
dwe3000
Thank you. Very informative for the newbie that I am. I've used Linux for some
time but never delved this deeply under the covers.

~~~
andythemoron
Thank you for the kind words! My initial goal in starting this blog was to
help those trying to make the rough transition from beginner to intermediate.
I tend to find that most information in this space is bifurcated into "do this
exactly" tutorials and more advanced material which loses newbies. The middle
ground seems to be a very underserved segment of the community and it is going
to continue growing in an exponential fashion.

